
Ask HN: Has anyone noticed it is getting hard to find stuff on Google? - notadev
I remember using Dogpile.com for my search queries before a friend had introduced me to a new site called Google. The speed and accuracy between what Google offered and the other guys was night and day.<p>However, over the past 10 years or so, it is just so hard to find the right information. This isn&#x27;t specific to any one industry or type of information, just that it _seems_ like it is getting harder and harder to quickly find what I am looking for. It is much more common for me to spend time trying different complex queries to filter through all the &quot;noise&quot;.<p>Has anyone noticed a similar user experience? Does anyone know if there&#x27;s any validity to what I think I&#x27;m experiencing? If so, what is the deal and how could I make Google just work again?
======
enginaar
Yes. It gets really frustrating at times when Google is ignoring quotes or
other operators and keeps feeding me what it thinks I'm looking for. I try to
use variety of different search engines depending on the topic. I use yandex
quite a lot.

------
Kazooie_Bird
Have you ever tried using Google Search Operators in your queries?

[https://ahrefs.com/blog/google-advanced-search-
operators/](https://ahrefs.com/blog/google-advanced-search-operators/)

